# The Purge: Election Year Digital HD Giveaway Winners Announcement!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winners of the HTS _The Purge: Election Year_ Digital HD Code Giveaway are:

dschlic1 and Tonto!

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations to our lucky winners!:fireworks1::fireworks1:​
The winners were identified by a random number selection via Random.org. Thanks to everyone that participated and don't forget to enter the The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway happening right now![/CENTER]


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hang tight guys...and Mike Edwards or I will get the codes to you!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats fellas! Now onto the Oppo giveaway. :clap:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Congrats fellas! Now onto the Oppo giveaway. :clap:




Tic tock tic tock tic tock...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, these giveaways are great fun! Thanks Mike, Todd & all the staff @ HTS for thinking about us and giving a little back. You guys are the best!
Whoo Hoooo!!!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations guys!


----------

